# New budgie



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Soon I'm planning on getting my budgie a friend. She seems lonely and I think she'd be happier with a partner. I will do the quarantine and stuff but I was wondering if two female budgies will get along? Some places I read females are more territorial and won't get along but males will. Other places I read the opposite. I have another cage arriving today and that's the one the new bird will be quarantined in. Another question I have is the new cage is larger so I plan to keep the two budgies in that one once they are introduced. Will the new budgie be protective of the bigger cage when my current budgie goes in it? I'm planning to rearrange everything in it. Here is how I plan to introduce them: 1. quarantine new bird in a separate room for 30-45 days. 2. put the cages next to each other for a few days 3. let the two birds free fly in a neutral room to get introduced. 4. put the bigger cage on the ground with the door open and let them go into it. Is that right?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Two females can get along, but, no guarantees that any two birds will, because every bird has its own personality and you have to be prepared for any outcome. It is not quite as easy as 123. Each bird will see its own cage as its territory and may not be thrilled about another coming into the cage on a permanent basis. After quarantine I would put the two cages next to each other in the same room where you intend to keep them on a permanent basis and see how they react to one another. I would not move them to another room when its time to open the cages because it will be visually unfamiliar to them and may cause unnecessary stress. When you let them out, observe them and do not force them both into the larger cage. Since both birds are new to you and are not used to being out of the cage you may find that they are a bit disoriented when out and will fly into the wall and objects in the room. Make sure you cover windows and mirrors and that nothing is open that would enable them to escape to the outdoors. You may find it difficult to get them back in their cage, if you have to catch them and return them to the cage make sure you return them each to their own cage as they will already be stressed and you do not want to add to that by forcing them together. This process is something that has to be approached by carefully observing the birds each step of the way and evaluating the behavior. Once they are comfortable being out of the cage and are interacting on a friendly basis you will need to rearrange the big cage before you attempt to house them together in it, no need for it to be on the floor. This is done so it appears to be new to both of them and ideally the bird that was living in the big cage all along will be less territorial. Be prepared to separate them if you see them fighting. How big is the bigger cage? It would be best if you could also have 2 food dishes in the larger cage.


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you for the reply! I'm not sure the cage dimensions but I read that it's big enough for 2 budgies. I will put two food and water dishes in the cage. My current budgie is used to being out of cage and is quite tame. I thought I would tame the new budgie so she's used to being out of cage and stepping up during the quarantine period. Then I would put them in the same room to fly around. Thanks again!

Sorry I forgot to add that they wouldn't be flying together until their cages had been next to each other for about a week.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Since your current budgie is tame that changes things a bit for the good. If you can get the new bird comfortable to at least step up during the quarantine period it may make things go smoother and hopefully your current bird will help the new one navigate the space out of the cage when the time comes and you won't have the problem of being able to get them back into the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to measure the cage(s) and provide the dimensions of them.
Length, Width, Height.
Just because a cage is advertised as being big enough for two budgies doesn't mean it necessarily is.
Pet Stores and supply chains can put whatever they wish on the packaging. We want to ensure you have a cage or cages that are going to be best for your budgies' health and well-being. 💙*


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Ok after researching pet store cages I doubt the cage is big enough. Would it work to connect my current cage and the new cage once the budgies are introduced? I will measure the cage once it arrives. Thank you!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The more information you provide, the better able we are to be able to give you advice for your particular situation.

From what supplier did you order your second cage? You should be able to find the dimensions on the website from where you ordered it.

If you ordered from PetSmart or PetCo when the cage is delivered to you, you can return it to the store and purchase a cage of the proper size.

We can offer you advice on specific cages.*


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

The cage arrived and it is 3" long, 17" wide, and 17" high. I assume that's too small so once the budgies are bonded I'll connect the cages. I ordered it from Chewy.


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Sorry 30" long


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds like you bought a cage like this:

Prevue Hendryx Flight Cage

That is actually the very minimum size acceptable to house two budgies.
I'm not sure how you plan to connect it to your other cage when the time comes but we can address that later on.

Best wishes!*


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes that is the one I bought. So it is ok if they live in that? My tame budgies gets loads of out of cage time/free flight time so once my new budgie is comfortable enough they will both get a lot of flight time. Thank you very much!

Tame budgie. Sorry


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, they can both live in the new cage after quarantine and they have been properly introduced in neutral territory.

Getting another female is definitely a good plan. *


----------



## parapig23 (Apr 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, they can both live in the new cage after quarantine and they have been properly introduced in neutral territory.
> 
> Getting another female is definitely a good plan. *


Ok great! Thank you very much!


----------

